# Gee, Thanks Alberta



## ShawnR (Apr 20, 2022)

Hey you Alberta guys! I would prefer you send us Ontario guys tool deals, not snow! 



Thunder Bay....currently in the 6th wave of COVID and 5th wave of winter! 

"Environment Canada says an Alberta Clipper will bring snow up to 10 centimetres to the region beginning Wednesday afternoon.

The snow is expected to be heavy at times, with peak snowfall rates up to three centimetres per hour is possible.


Snow is expected to continue Wednesday evening before easing near midnight...."


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 20, 2022)

Thank you Alberta.... 






Mother Nature needs a good spanking if you ask me.


----------



## 140mower (Apr 20, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Thank you Alberta....
> 
> View attachment 23307
> 
> Mother Nature needs a good spanking if you ask me.


Good thing the grandkids got their fishing in on the weekend. If that weather keeps up, you can take them ice fishing for fathers day.


----------



## John Conroy (Apr 20, 2022)

Sorry, no sympathy from me, this is the view from my deck this morning.


----------



## Susquatch (Apr 20, 2022)

140mower said:


> Good thing the grandkids got their fishing in on the weekend. If that weather keeps up, you can take them ice fishing for fathers day.



Nothing slow about your brain. I was worried that all the old farts on here wouldn't remember that fishing photo so I almost included it again as a reminder. 

Obviously my concerns were unwarranted. Bunch of sharp cookies on here! 

I am a bit disappointed that nobody bit on the proposed spanking. Thought maybe others would want to watch. 

Ice fishing on father's day eh.... Sounds like a plan!


----------



## 140mower (Apr 20, 2022)

Looks like I have some fence repairs (probably still will in the next pictures as well ), but I won't be shoveling snow today. 

No desire to spank mother nature as she kinda took a round out of us last year, and no desire to get her all revved up again......  

 Aye, the fog lifts off ye olde brain once in awhile, then it's back to drooling in my Cheerios....


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 20, 2022)

I'm welcoming any moisture, land is super dry and needs all the help it can get after last year.


----------



## historicalarms (Apr 20, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> I'm welcoming any moisture, land is super dry and needs all the help it can get after last year.


ya same here ...but would far sooner have a couple inches of rain to the 7-8 inches of snow we have this am.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 20, 2022)

Took me an hour and a half to dig out the back entrance, walk and vehicles this morning


----------



## ShawnR (Apr 20, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Took me an hour and a half to dig out the back entrance, walk and vehicles this morning



Well @YYCHM , it eases the pain to know that you kept some for yourself and did not sent it aaalllllll to us!

Misery loves company.


----------



## ShawnR (Apr 20, 2022)

On a good note, I don't think we will be cutting grass this year. I think that the grand plan is to skip summer here and slide right into next fall/winter. 



6.5 Fan said:


> I'm welcoming any moisture, land is super dry and needs all the help it can get after last year.



All kidding aside, yes, the ground moisture is good. Last year was record forest fire season here in Ontario, iirc. Or very close to the worst ever.


----------



## Tom O (Apr 20, 2022)

140mower said:


> View attachment 23308
> Looks like I have some fence repairs (probably still will in the next pictures as well ), but I won't be shoveling snow today.
> 
> No desire to spank mother nature as she kinda took a round out of us last year, and no desire to get her all revved up again......
> ...


Looks like it is Tom Sawyer time for the fence. 
Personally I’d rather not spank Mother Nature she might stick around!


----------



## 140mower (Apr 20, 2022)

Tom O said:


> Looks like it is Tom Sawyer time for the fence.
> Personally I’d rather not spank Mother Nature she might stick around!


If I go doing that, the wife is likely to find a whole plethora of things I can apparently do...... Best to remain lazy....


----------



## Johnwa (Apr 23, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Took me an hour and a half to dig out the back entrance, walk and vehicles this morning


Craig
I’m starting to wonder if we live in the same city!  Wednesday morning there wasn’t enough snow to bother shoveling the driveway.  It melted away before noon.  Yesterday it came down pretty hard for a bit but never enough to accumulate on the roads.  It melted off the lawn by the evening.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Apr 23, 2022)

Wednesday morning , shoveled the walk before work 8” or so of wet heavy crud , battled traffic / clueless drivers to get there . Friday’s storm dropped another 6”-8” of wet heavy slop .


----------



## DPittman (Apr 23, 2022)

Gearhead88 said:


> Wednesday morning , shoveled the walk before work 8” or so of wet heavy crud , battled traffic / clueless drivers to get there . Friday’s storm dropped another 6”-8” of wet heavy slop .View attachment 23406


Wow.  If it eases your pain any, I wish we had what you had.


----------



## 140mower (Apr 23, 2022)

Sorry to hear that......


Gearhead88 said:


> Wednesday morning , shoveled the walk before work 8” or so of wet heavy crud , battled traffic / clueless drivers to get there . Friday’s storm dropped another 6”-8” of wet heavy slop .View attachment 23406






I feel your pain........ Spoke the devil himself....


----------

